# AKU admission cycle 2019-20



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

Hey guys... i know its early but as one said, the early bird gets the worm. I wanted to start this thread to get a discussion going on about AKU this year. Has anyone started preparations, joined any academy, etc etc. I myself will be applying this year. If you guys want to ask anything or discuss anything please do it here. Im already v excited😆😆.


----------



## richcookies (Nov 13, 2018)

Yes!! We already talked on the other thread I posted and I was also intending to start a thread on this year’s admission cycle; glad somebody did it 👍🏻


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

richcookies said:


> Yes!! We already talked on the other thread I posted and I was also intending to start a thread on this year’s admission cycle; glad somebody did it 👍🏻


Yes we did... i guess for now its just us.


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

Btw there are somethings i wanted to talk about... first of all, when will the applications start?? Initially there were imp dates mentioned on the key dates page on the website which said that the applications will start by 11th march but they haven't. I called the admission department and they said most prob they'll start by 1st of april (april fool lol). 

2nd: as the dates have been removed from the website any idea about the entry test date? First the mentioned date was 16th of june.
3rd: the english component is no more a part of the entry test. Now its just the sciences and reasoning.
4th: i've heard there were some issues going on in the supreme court regarding AKU and other private med schools in sindh. Does anyone have any idea aboit that. I do know some details but i wanted to ask it again


----------



## richcookies (Nov 13, 2018)

Bazish.khan said:


> Btw there are somethings i wanted to talk about... first of all, when will the applications start?? Initially there were imp dates mentioned on the key dates page on the website which said that the applications will start by 11th march but they haven't. I called the admission department and they said most prob they'll start by 1st of april (april fool lol).
> 
> 2nd: as the dates have been removed from the website any idea about the entry test date? First the mentioned date was 16th of june.
> 3rd: the english component is no more a part of the entry test. Now its just the sciences and reasoning.
> 4th: i've heard there were some issues going on in the supreme court regarding AKU and other private med schools in sindh. Does anyone have any idea aboit that. I do know some details but i wanted to ask it again


PM&DC was trying to bring all med schools in Pak under a centralized format last year which in the case of Aga Khan is quite impossible because they’re admission format is totally different. This is what I know.
And WHAT if they’ve removed english than it’s gonna be a tad bit difficult to raise your overall % because i know aku’s english test portion used to be easy!
Admissions started last year in march i believe and went uptil the end of may so I guess we’re not the far now! 🤞🏻


----------



## sn13 (Nov 8, 2018)

I gave the test last year, scored around 70% and unfortunately didnot make it in the final list.
The English portion didnot count towards your overall score (just needed 60% in it). My score was 91%\

Being an Alvl student the Science/reasoning section troubled me a bit except for physics
Scored 9/20 in chem (paper was based entirely on sindh textbooks)
Scored 11.5/20 in bio (some of the questions were from alvl textbooks, others from punjab board)
Physics was entirely based on alevels got about 15/19 (1 mcq was omitted)
Science reasoning was a bit hard (i believe there was no negative marking in this portion) scored around 21-22/30
Maths was tricky but I practiced a lot for maths scored 27/30 which saved my overall aggregate (threshold for interviews were 67%last year)

Do memorize the first 30elements for chemistry (Atomic mass and proton number). Also learn the organic chemistry reactions from the sindh/punjab textbooks.
For physics memorize the sin cos tan values for 0,30,60,90 angles.

P.S I would strongly advise against going to the academy for AKU's test, waste of time and money. But for mdcat/nums academy is essential.
Goodluck!


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

sn13 said:


> I gave the test last year, scored around 70% and unfortunately didnot make it in the final list.
> The English portion didnot count towards your overall score (just needed 60% in it). My score was 91%\
> 
> Being an Alvl student the Science/reasoning section troubled me a bit except for physics
> ...


 So will you be applying again this year?how different are the sindh and punjab textbooks different from each other?
Plus, if you dont mind, can you tell us why didnt you get selected(your opinion)


----------



## sn13 (Nov 8, 2018)

I intially wanted to but now I'm having second thoughts about wasting an entire year/fee for my current school. Still not sure about my final decision

For the aku test the topics in the syllabus given were word to word same as sindh/federal textbooks.
In my opinion Punjab textbook has some irrelevant details which do come in mdcat but not in aku test.

I had decent grades/C.V so dont think that was the issue. My first interview went extremely well was finished with it in 15-20minutes.

The second interview was quite tough, and i was caught off-guard by some of the questions since the majority of the interview revolved around my family/friends rather than about myself and then questions regarding medical ethics were asked. I don't think i made a major blunder, the competition is tough each year and I know some extremely deserving candidates that got in. So it could be a simple case of me being a weaker candidate.

BTW are you a foreign candidate or local? Alvls or fsc?
Also don't worry about the interview yet, make sure to score as high as you can on the entry test (last time candidates with 80%score were awarded the 100%scholarahip).


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

sn13 said:


> I intially wanted to but now I'm having second thoughts about wasting an entire year/fee for my current school. Still not sure about my final decision
> 
> For the aku test the topics in the syllabus given were word to word same as sindh/federal textbooks.
> In my opinion Punjab textbook has some irrelevant details which do come in mdcat but not in aku test.
> ...


Im an alevels student. Atm im trying to get done with A2. I think i've done enough bio to cover SAT2, alevels, and fsc. The grades and CV is also good. I'll be giving SAT 2 on first june and after that, ill try to get done with fsc. For maths i've given SAT 1 too, with super scoring it'll be 1440
Im worried about the date for the entry test cuz most probably etea will be on 7th of july... so i have to prepare for that too.


----------



## sn13 (Nov 8, 2018)

I think the best approach would be to focus more on etea since practice is more important for it.
For the aku test (if you're good in maths/physics and have sound concepts there's no need to prepare for these subjects). Also if you have a good study schedule, 10 days are enough to cover chem and bio.


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

sn13 said:


> I think the best approach would be to focus more on etea since practice is more important for it.
> For the aku test (if you're good in maths/physics and have sound concepts there's no need to prepare for these subjects). Also if you have a good study schedule, 10 days are enough to cover chem and bio.


Aha rrright... thanks


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

sn13 said:


> I think the best approach would be to focus more on etea since practice is more important for it.
> For the aku test (if you're good in maths/physics and have sound concepts there's no need to prepare for these subjects). Also if you have a good study schedule, 10 days are enough to cover chem and bio.


So where dd you get your admission then?


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

sn13 said:


> I think the best approach would be to focus more on etea since practice is more important for it.
> For the aku test (if you're good in maths/physics and have sound concepts there's no need to prepare for these subjects). Also if you have a good study schedule, 10 days are enough to cover chem and bio.


So where dd you get your admission then?


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

sn13 said:


> I think the best approach would be to focus more on etea since practice is more important for it.
> For the aku test (if you're good in maths/physics and have sound concepts there's no need to prepare for these subjects). Also if you have a good study schedule, 10 days are enough to cover chem and bio.


So where did you get your admission then?


----------



## 2RIK2 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi I am applying to Aku this year again.I did A levels. So how are you guys preparing for the sciences , and math and sci reasoning portions?


----------



## richcookies (Nov 13, 2018)

2RIK2 said:


> Hi I am applying to Aku this year again.I did A levels. So how are you guys preparing for the sciences , and math and sci reasoning portions?


 Applying again too. Sciences I think I’m just gonna stick to punjab textbooks and prepare the mcat syllabus well (prepare more if I get time cause i know mcat ka syllabus isn’t enough jis type ke sawaal aaye thay last year esp. in chemistry). Maths practice practice practice especially SATI barrons helped alot! Idk what to do for general knowledge tho. Maybe do random related books just to be sharp I guess


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

Does anyone have any updates regarding the date for the entrytest?


----------



## Amnazia (Apr 6, 2019)

*AKU Test Date*



Bazish.khan said:


> Im an alevels student. Atm im trying to get done with A2. I think i've done enough bio to cover SAT2, alevels, and fsc. The grades and CV is also good. I'll be giving SAT 2 on first june and after that, ill try to get done with fsc. For maths i've given SAT 1 too, with super scoring it'll be 1440
> Im worried about the date for the entry test cuz most probably etea will be on 7th of july... so i have to prepare for that too.


Hello everyone, I am also giving my Aku test this year. I have my exams till end of May and after that I will start preparing for the Aku test. I will do it from punjab baord books and Sat. 
I emailed Aku about the admissions opening and they asked me to contact at the end of April as admissions didn’t open yet. I think the test date would also extend. I want all of us to discuss important things that would help us score good in the Aki test. What stuff do we all have?


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

Amnazia said:


> Bazish.khan said:
> 
> 
> > Im an alevels student. Atm im trying to get done with A2. I think i've done enough bio to cover SAT2, alevels, and fsc. The grades and CV is also good. I'll be giving SAT 2 on first june and after that, ill try to get done with fsc. For maths i've given SAT 1 too, with super scoring it'll be 1440
> ...


I think SAT2, fsc, and alevels should be enough. We can do all of the above in detail as we'll have enough time for preparation. Ps: whose giving SAT 2 on 1 june?


----------



## Amnazia (Apr 6, 2019)

I am not giving SAT 2, neither did I give SAT 1. I am preparing for my caies which are in the next month. Btw, can anyone let me know of the past papers for Aku test? I want to practice some before sitting for the actual exam. Can anyone help me with it, please?


----------



## richcookies (Nov 13, 2018)

Amnazia said:


> I am not giving SAT 2, neither did I give SAT 1. I am preparing for my caies which are in the next month. Btw, can anyone let me know of the past papers for Aku test? I want to practice some before sitting for the actual exam. Can anyone help me with it, please?


 I dont think you can find the past papers anywhere but some teachers preparing people for mcat waghaira (like at kips) do tend to have them


----------



## Manarati (Jan 22, 2018)

I’m giving the sat 2 for the 3 sciences on May 4th Inshallah which sucks Bc it’s right in the middle of the A level exams, any tips on how to get above a 700-730 in the exam??


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Unfortunately i cant access my main account,l as i recently changed my phone and forgot the password. I tried so many times but couldn't reset the password. Anyways, looks like alot have happened since i was here last time.


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Amnazia said:


> Bazish.khan said:
> 
> 
> > Im an alevels student. Atm im trying to get done with A2. I think i've done enough bio to cover SAT2, alevels, and fsc. The grades and CV is also good. I'll be giving SAT 2 on first june and after that, ill try to get done with fsc. For maths i've given SAT 1 too, with super scoring it'll be 1440
> ...


Yes, i've been calling them since march. They said due to some reasons the applications and the dates for the entry test are pending. They asked me too to call again by end of april. 
As far as the test and its preparations goes, focus on your A2. Almost every person in aku whom i've talked to or read somewhere said this. As the test is also delayed most probably, fortunately we should have enough time to give it our best shot. And for how to prepare, i'd say focus on your alevels. when you think you've got it 100%, then do sat 2 books. if possible give sat 2 on the 1st of june. In the end do fsc books.


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Amnazia said:


> I am not giving SAT 2, neither did I give SAT 1. I am preparing for my caies which are in the next month. Btw, can anyone let me know of the past papers for Aku test? I want to practice some before sitting for the actual exam. Can anyone help me with it, please?


Although this sounds v exaggerated, i've heard this from alot of people that aku burns their pps after the test. There are no past paprrs available. Although books like those of anees hussain do CLAIM to contains actual pps, its v far from reality. Plus what they do is they call the people who gave the test recently, and make them attempt to recreate the paper.


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Manarati said:


> I’m giving the sat 2 for the 3 sciences on May 4th Inshallah which sucks Bc it’s right in the middle of the A level exams, any tips on how to get above a 700-730 in the exam??


If possible shift the date to 1june, as you'll be done with your cies by then and thats the time when you should be going through sat2 anyways. Moreover, if you're someone smart and expecting A*s in A2, sat2 shouldn't be a big deal. Most of my friends who gave it got 2350+. Sat2 chem is v easy, you can easily get 790.


----------



## 2RIK2 (Jul 2, 2018)

June 16 is the official date for the aku test?....isnt that too close to the cies???


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

2RIK2 said:


> June 16 is the official date for the aku test?....isnt that too close to the cies???


That date has been cancelled af far as i know. This date was mentioned in the key dates table, which is no more on the website. Infact, according to that table, the applications were to start on 11th march.


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

2RIK2 said:


> June 16 is the official date for the aku test?....isnt that too close to the cies???


CIEs end on 21st may


----------



## richcookies (Nov 13, 2018)

Manarati said:


> I’m giving the sat 2 for the 3 sciences on May 4th Inshallah which sucks Bc it’s right in the middle of the A level exams, any tips on how to get above a 700-730 in the exam??


 dw! It must not be hard scoring in that range after completing a level syllabus, but yeah to get a good score, i’d suggest atleast covering one book (princeton OR barrons) for each subject. I’m not sure if giving it in may is a good idea
Chemistry usually easy aati hai, have good AS concepts
Physics ke sawaal are really weird, i attempted physics in the end when i was really exahausted (probably because i didnt get a good night’s sleep maybe just 4 hours) and physics really got to me. Pata nahi kitne choray thay maine but i still got 750.
Biology isnt that hard if you’ve covered any of the sat books (i did princeton.)
Princeton ke sample papers are a MUST for practice. Barrons sometimes i feel gets too extensive for the type of questions that come in the exam. Just relax the night before and get a good night’s sleep!


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Guess what... 😂😂.


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Bazish.khan1 said:


> Guess what... 😂😂.


The test date is 16th june and the applications start from tomorrow...lol. plus some people have one of their practical on 16th june. Same time. I wonder what they'll do


----------



## richcookies (Nov 13, 2018)

Bazish.khan1 said:


> Bazish.khan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Guess what... 😂😂.
> ...


 but 16th is sunday? A level practical to ho nahi sakta, fsc ka practical?


----------



## Manarati (Jan 22, 2018)

ufff thank you so much for the amazing info, yaar I was thinking about delaying the sat 2 from May 4th to July 1st but the only issue was not being able to repeat after the sat after that and yes I’m studying from the Princeton books and I did the subject tests for chem and physics and both Alhumdullilah I did well in, still yet to start bio aswell as studying for A levels which start on May 2nd, what’s your opinion on this, should I delay it or not? Baring in mind we have bio chem physics externals in May too


----------



## richcookies (Nov 13, 2018)

Manarati said:


> ufff thank you so much for the amazing info, yaar I was thinking about delaying the sat 2 from May 4th to July 1st but the only issue was not being able to repeat after the sat after that and yes I’m studying from the Princeton books and I did the subject tests for chem and physics and both Alhumdullilah I did well in, still yet to start bio aswell as studying for A levels which start on May 2nd, what’s your opinion on this, should I delay it or not? Baring in mind we have bio chem physics externals in May too


 okay so if you want to make room for improvement later on, then you could probably give it in may BUT then you should prioritize A levels first. Agar dena hai may main so with A level biology, try doing those topics for SAT which are not in a level book first, then just revise the mutual topics from sat ii to note any differences. You need to really manage your time efficiently here


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Manarati said:


> ufff thank you so much for the amazing info, yaar I was thinking about delaying the sat 2 from May 4th to July 1st but the only issue was not being able to repeat after the sat after that and yes I’m studying from the Princeton books and I did the subject tests for chem and physics and both Alhumdullilah I did well in, still yet to start bio aswell as studying for A levels which start on May 2nd, what’s your opinion on this, should I delay it or not? Baring in mind we have bio chem physics externals in May too


Give it on 1june... thats the ideal date. Cuz you'll qlready be studying it. Plus im also giving it in 1st june as i'll be bit relaxed then. Cies end on 21st may so ill have about 10 days to prepare. Whoch are more than enough


----------



## Ms.Z (Apr 10, 2019)

Hey guys !...I am also applying for Aga khan mbbs programme this year IA
The admissions for Aga khan mbbs r open
i need some help in filling the qualification section of form











​


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Ms.Z said:


> Hey guys !...I am also applying for Aga khan mbbs programme this year IA
> The admissions for Aga khan mbbs r open
> i need some help in filling the qualification section of form
> 
> ...


I was also just taking a look at it. Rn fill out as much as you can and save it. You can discuss your problems here, ill try to solve it if i can.


----------



## Manarati (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for the advice, I will delay it as it’s too hectic during externals, which unis are you guys applying to other than AKU?


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Manarati said:


> Thanks for the advice, I will delay it as it’s too hectic during externals, which unis are you guys applying to other than AKU?


In total i'll be giving 3 entry tests:
1) aku
2)etea(medical) for public medical colleges in kp
3) nums for shifa, amc etc etc. 
To sum it up, almost everywhere except for the public colleges outside kp


----------



## Mr.Med (Apr 14, 2019)

Hey guys, I am also applying to AKU this year. Looking forward to make this thread productive and helpful for us all.


----------



## Thor Stormbreaker (Aug 27, 2018)

Alevel student here, hello everyone! Has anyone applied for the test by paying with a debit card?


----------



## Thor Stormbreaker (Aug 27, 2018)

Also guys which board is best for prep? Sindh/federal or punjab?


----------



## Manarati (Jan 22, 2018)

I payed using a debit card, it’s safe dw


----------



## Manarati (Jan 22, 2018)

Bazish, wow looks like you’ll be busy in the summer, best of luck! I’m also applying to amc and fauji as those are the only ones that appeal to me.


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Manarati said:


> I payed using a debit card, it’s safe dw


Did you submit your application?


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Manarati said:


> Bazish, wow looks like you’ll be busy in the summer, best of luck! I’m also applying to amc and fauji as those are the only ones that appeal to me.


Most imp year of my life so far i guess, have to go at it with everything i have. Thanks... best wishes for you too.


----------



## Manarati (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes, I’ve payed for the May session but I’m going to delay it to June now


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Thor Stormbreaker said:


> Also guys which board is best for prep? Sindh/federal or punjab?


Print out the syllabus and see which books they match. Last time i checked, it was a word to word copy of the contents pages of Punjab text books.


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Manarati said:


> Yes, I’ve payed for the May session but I’m going to delay it to June now



Lol i was talking bout the aku app😂


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Manarati said:


> Yes, I’ve payed for the May session but I’m going to delay it to June now


Which city and centre? Be careful cuz its quite often now that the scores of the candidates in some centres get cancelled or delayed v much.


----------



## Thor Stormbreaker (Aug 27, 2018)

Manarati said:


> I payed using a debit card, it’s safe dw


 I see


----------



## Thor Stormbreaker (Aug 27, 2018)

My debit card isn't working. How do print the fee challan? I can't find an option to download it


----------



## Thor Stormbreaker (Aug 27, 2018)

For debit card which option should I select? Obviously the second one seems most likely but I'd rather be safe than sorry.
http://imgur.com/a/IJXk6ZI


----------



## Zainyman (Dec 5, 2018)

Can anyone tell me about the SAT registration process and its fee please?


----------



## fratres (Apr 5, 2019)

No #1 Job Site in Pakistan
Visit FRATRES PAKISTAN


pk[dot]fratres[dot]net
www[dot]fratres[dot]net


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Zainyman said:


> Can anyone tell me about the SAT registration process and its fee please?


 Go to their website https://www.collegeboard.org and create an account. Once you've logged into your account, you'll see an option "register for SAT" click on that and it will tell you what to do next. I registered back in march amd the total fee after taxes etc was about 23,000


----------



## sn13 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hey everyone! I gave the test last year and though I didnt make it in the final list. I learned a lot from my experience so I have created a group(messenger) for everyone applying to aku this year.I'll be sharing whatever material I have. If anyone of you is serious about AKU, pm me with your fb id and ill add you to the group.


----------



## sn13 (Nov 8, 2018)

Here is everything I have regarding the entry test:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1_5NNogXPCC9YUXC2En93jMuY_MhqPm3k


----------



## asdfghjkl (Feb 5, 2019)

Anyone from US applying this year?


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

asdfghjkl said:


> Anyone from US applying this year?


Thanks ☺☺


----------



## shaheerahmed (Dec 11, 2018)

For the people who are applying again this year, is there any change in the syllabus this year?


----------



## richcookies (Nov 13, 2018)

shaheerahmed said:


> For the people who are applying again this year, is there any change in the syllabus this year?


There is no more english portion in the test (though it didn't count towards the final aggregate even in the previous years)
It was a quantifier till last year; you needed at least 60% in english regardless of other scores to pass the test. Rest is all the same


----------



## Maarij Rizvi (May 26, 2019)

Hey! I just got to know about this site seems pretty helpful to me. So I read the posts and found out that most of you are focusing on SAT 2 And even taking the exam before AKU's. Is it that necessary? Ps I did fsc from lahore.


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Maarij Rizvi said:


> Hey! I just got to know about this site seems pretty helpful to me. So I read the posts and found out that most of you are focusing on SAT 2 And even taking the exam before AKU's. Is it that necessary? Ps I did fsc from lahore.


No, giving SAT2 is not necessary. Although going through the books is highly recommended by everyone. It gives you a nice idea about mcq type papers and negative markings. Plus you get to test your concepts with those mcqs.


----------



## Maarij Rizvi (May 26, 2019)

Does anyone have any idea about science reasoning questions? So I have this aku supplement a book I got from kips which says you'll be given 35min for 7 passages (5min for each passage) in science reasoning portion and there will be 40 questions. Are the questions in passage form or simple statements?


----------



## maryam_81 (Apr 13, 2015)

Does anyone know what was the last cutoff of sat 2 and sat 1 tests for international medical seats ?


----------



## Ms.Z (Apr 10, 2019)

Aku result is out today..


----------



## tuaseen.2002 (Jul 14, 2019)

Alhamdolillah, I've been shortlisted for the interview. Who else?


----------



## shaheerahmed (Dec 11, 2018)

Congratulations. Alhamdulilah I also got shortlisted.


----------



## suff (Jul 13, 2019)

shaheerahmed and tuaseen

alh great, i hope it works out for you inshallah. Could you plz tell me your scores for sat and sat2 plz as i am thinking of applying next year. 
what was the application process like and when did you start and what did you need to submit....would really appreciate your input...thanks

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## shaheerahmed (Dec 11, 2018)

suff said:


> shaheerahmed and tuaseen
> 
> alh great, i hope it works out for you inshallah. Could you plz tell me your scores for sat and sat2 plz as i am thinking of applying next year.
> what was the application process like and when did you start and what did you need to submit....would really appreciate your input...thanks
> ...


Hello. Good luck. You don't need to give SAT or SAT subject tests. Only international students need to give SAT subject test. However, I don't know much detail about it. You can look at this year's prospectus for more detail on it. The application normally starts in April and deadline is normally by the end of May. This year deadline to apply was on 28th of May. The test this year was on 16th of June. Last year test was on 1st of July. So assuming admission test will be in June will be the best approximation. (I am telling you about admission test assuming you are applying from Pakistan). 

About the "when do you start" I am assuming you are asking about preparation for test. Depends on you. If you are an A level stream student, you will have CAIE exams in May (assuming you are not giving any composite subject) I would recommend start at least from Janurary of that year. You will have to juggle A levels with it and April will be very busy with past papers. But how schedule your study plan is up to you.

Then comes admission test result and hopefully after clearing both threshold in each component, you are shortlisted for interview. You will also receive a package for stage 2 form. In the form you will write all your activities: academic, gap year essay (if you took one), and co-curricular activity. In the package there will be two referee letters too which your teachers will fill.
After you are done with all of this, you will wait and hopefully will be selected. If you have any other question you can reach out to me or to AKU directly. 
021-34864410/4412 is registrar office number.


----------



## shaheerahmed (Dec 11, 2018)

suff said:


> shaheerahmed and tuaseen
> 
> alh great, i hope it works out for you inshallah. Could you plz tell me your scores for sat and sat2 plz as i am thinking of applying next year.
> what was the application process like and when did you start and what did you need to submit....would really appreciate your input...thanks
> ...


I was reading up the prospectus again. In some cases international student has to give SAT too (a part from SAT subject test). If you are an international student, please clear it up directly with them.


----------



## suff (Jul 13, 2019)

shaheerahmed said:


> I was reading up the prospectus again. In some cases international student has to give SAT too (a part from SAT subject test). If you are an international student, please clear it up directly with them.



thank you for the message, yes i am applying from abroad so would need to give SAT and SAT 2. I know you are going to get very busy but please do share your interview experience and what did they ask...thanks a lot


----------



## shaheerahmed (Dec 11, 2018)

suff said:


> shaheerahmed said:
> 
> 
> > I was reading up the prospectus again. In some cases international student has to give SAT too (a part from SAT subject test). If you are an international student, please clear it up directly with them.
> ...


Sure. Would love to help you.


----------



## nawaal (Jul 6, 2018)

I’m not applying this year but I do hope to apply next year, since you guys got in I’d love to know how you prepared! Thanks I’m advance. For reference I’m an Fsc student who did her o levels in 2018 with a Cambridge distinction (top in country) in Biology. AKU really is my dream school but I’m still trying to have a high merit that I can fall back on in case things don’t go my way.


----------



## Marium Mansoor (Sep 18, 2019)

Im curious as to how many ppl from this thread got into AKU. Did anyone?


----------



## richcookies (Nov 13, 2018)

Marium Mansoor said:


> Im curious as to how many ppl from this thread got into AKU. Did anyone?


The result will be announced next month.


----------



## richcookies (Nov 13, 2018)

Has anybody heard from AKU so far?


----------



## ShafayK7 (Aug 29, 2019)

shaheerahmed said:


> Congratulations. Alhamdulilah I also got shortlisted.


So, did you get in ?

- - - Updated - - -



sn13 said:


> Hey everyone! I gave the test last year and though I didnt make it in the final list. I learned a lot from my experience so I have created a group(messenger) for everyone applying to aku this year.I'll be sharing whatever material I have. If anyone of you is serious about AKU, pm me with your fb id and ill add you to the group.


hey the site wont allow me to send you a pm (my account is relatively new). so can you dm and i'll send you my id link. thanks


----------



## Misako (Oct 17, 2019)

Hey just wanted to ask that if you score 80 or 85% in aku's test then do you have to give interview ?


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Misako said:


> Hey just wanted to ask that if you score 80 or 85% in aku's test then do you have to give interview ?


The closing % is usually bw 60 to 70. This year they you had to pass both( pure Science and science reasoning) sections separately. And yes above the closing % you have to give the interview, it's compulsory.


----------



## nawaal (Jul 6, 2018)

hey guys! i saw that “random and more”s brother got in AKU, huge congrats to him I was wondering if anyone else in the forum had gotten in and had advice for future students?


----------



## Complexity (Mar 30, 2018)

nawaal said:


> hey guys! i saw that “random and more”s brother got in AKU, huge congrats to him I was wondering if anyone else in the forum had gotten in and had advice for future students?


Well while I haven't ever posted here, I do have an account so I guess that makes me a part of this forum. I got in too, alhamdullilah.

As for advice, Id highly encourage anyone applying to check out this page: http://theakuchallenge.blogspot.com/?m=1 especially Yasrab's guidebook. I'm not fond of their exam because it's not comprehensive- 7-8 of the 20 biology questions last year were from Kingdom Plantae alone (Fsc syllabus). Think there was one or two from it this year too, don't remember exactly. Oh and I'm pretty sure their exam is COMPLETELY Fsc based. I wrote a few questions down this year after giving it should anyone need them.
If you're taking a gap year, try to make the most of it because you're going to be writing a 250 word 'essay' on it should you clear the initial test, think internships volunteer work etc. 
Not sure what else I can say lol
Best of luck 🙂


----------



## Cancerian2000 (Nov 10, 2019)

Has anyones name ended up on the waiting list of AKU for this year?
Also, what are the odds of getting in the uni if your name is on the waiting list?


----------



## FarwaKhan (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm going to be applying for AKU as well this cycle, Inshallah. I did Fsc, scored 960/1100. I want to give my shot in AKU. 

I really want to be updated on things.

- - - Updated - - -

Here!
I did FSc. And plan to apply to AKU in the next cycle. I want to stay up-to-date


----------



## Complexity (Mar 30, 2018)

Cancerian2000 said:


> Has anyones name ended up on the waiting list of AKU for this year?
> Also, what are the odds of getting in the uni if your name is on the waiting list?


There's around 20 people on the waiting list, or so I've heard. The initial letters were sent on Oct 11th and they had to sent their acceptance by Nov 1st. They sent the second batch of letters out (to the kids in the waiting list) around Nov 5th (I think)? Nov 18th is their deadline.


----------



## FarwaKhan (Jul 3, 2017)

Where should I prepare for the test?
Do I have to give the SAT exam separately? Or is there just a test for AKU alone that students give? Is the test for AKU, SAT itself?
I'm a bit confused with this. I did FSc this year and got 960 out of 1100. I want to give my shot at this. Inshallah.


----------



## Complexity (Mar 30, 2018)

FarwaKhan said:


> Where should I prepare for the test?
> Do I have to give the SAT exam separately? Or is there just a test for AKU alone that students give? Is the test for AKU, SAT itself?
> I'm a bit confused with this. I did FSc this year and got 960 out of 1100. I want to give my shot at this. Inshallah.


Check the write-up I made a few posts up (#84). No, you don't need to give the SAT exam. AKU has its own exam. Registration is usually in May (?) and the test in July. As far as preparation is concerned, stick to the Fsc syllabus it's more than enough. Only a few Fsc students get in like 10ish a year so it'll be tough but you'll make it inshallah.


----------



## FarwaKhan (Jul 3, 2017)

Complexity said:


> Check the write-up I made a few posts up (#84). No, you don't need to give the SAT exam. AKU has its own exam. Registration is usually in May (?) and the test in June -July. As far as preparation is concerned, stick to the Fsc syllabus it's more than enough. Only a few Fsc students get in like 10ish a year I think so it'll be tough but you'll make it in inshallah.


What is the factor that gets them admitted? Is the test different? Or on a different difficulty level?
I also want to give a SAT exam, in case I want to apply any other schools, as well. Do you know any place were I can prepare for that?
Or any place that helps prepare for the AKU test? Because, imo, I don't want to give just one test. I want to try my luvk though


----------



## Complexity (Mar 30, 2018)

FarwaKhan said:


> Complexity said:
> 
> 
> > Check the write-up I made a few posts up (#84). No, you don't need to give the SAT exam. AKU has its own exam. Registration is usually in May (?) and the test in June -July. As far as preparation is concerned, stick to the Fsc syllabus it's more than enough. Only a few Fsc students get in like 10ish a year I think so it'll be tough but you'll make it in inshallah.
> ...


Honestly youd be better off going through Yasrabs guide once to get an idea. The test is weird. There's 20 questions each of bio, chem, phy and 30 each of basic maths and science reasoning. The cut off last year was 67% overall. This year, however, you needed a 60% aggregate in chem phy and bio, and a 65% aggregate in maths and science reasoning. 
The physics portion was pretty easy with general concepts and basic formulae being tested. The chemistry portion had quite a few organic questions, don't really remember. The biology portion is the weirdest one with them putting in multiple questions pertaining to a certain topic all the while ignoring other topics completely. I have a list of all the chem questions that came in the exam this year I'll try finding it. 
Wdym by factor? Are you referring to how very few fsc students make it? If so, it's because their extracurriculars usually suck. After you get shortlisted for the interview (in case you're wondering, 300-400 students get shortlisted), you get an extensive form regarding extracurriculars. It's divided into sections- arts, sports etc- and they ask you to describe your role in the activity you mentioned along with the time period spent. Oh, they also ask for a reference, someone they can call up to ensure you're not making stuff up 🙂
There's also a 250 word essay applicable to those taking a gap year along the lines of, "if it's been a year or more since you graduated what have you done since then". 
Then there's the interview. One thing I've noticed Fsc students usually lack is exposure to a coeducational environment. Since they're trying to find students who can adjust to AKU easily, they tend to not be the ideal candidate. Also, good conversational skills, both Urdu and English. There's a lot of advice for the interview stage on the link I mentioned in a previous post, id encourage you to to through it. 
I'm sorry I can't help you there since I haven't given the SAT exam, I'm an fsc student too. Ive heard good things about Khanacademy though maybe you could start there idk. 
Ehhh, I'd say go through the SAT maths portion, it's pretty similar. The science reasoning questions basically tests you on basic concepts so I'd advise you to go through your own fsc textbooks, just make sure you understand everything. Last year there was a question regarding aqua regia which is in the Punjab chemistry book but not in the federal one so maybe go through that too?


----------



## FarwaKhan (Jul 3, 2017)

Complexity said:


> Honestly youd be better off going through Yasrabs guide once to get an idea. The test is weird. There's 20 questions each of bio, chem, phy and 30 each of basic maths and science reasoning. The cut off last year was 67% overall. This year, however, you needed a 60% aggregate in chem phy and bio, and a 65% aggregate in maths and science reasoning.
> The physics portion was pretty easy with general concepts and basic formulae being tested. The chemistry portion had quite a few organic questions, don't really remember. The biology portion is the weirdest one with them putting in multiple questions pertaining to a certain topic all the while ignoring other topics completely. I have a list of all the chem questions that came in the exam this year I'll try finding it.
> Wdym by factor? Are you referring to how very few fsc students make it? If so, it's because their extracurriculars usually suck. After you get shortlisted for the interview (in case you're wondering, 300-400 students get shortlisted), you get an extensive form regarding extracurriculars. It's divided into sections- arts, sports etc- and they ask you to describe your role in the activity you mentioned along with the time period spent. Oh, they also ask for a reference, someone they can call up to ensure you're not making stuff up 🙂
> There's also a 250 word essay applicable to those taking a gap year along the lines of, "if it's been a year or more since you graduated what have you done since then".
> ...


 Thank you a lot for this feedback though.
I might need to work on the essay portion, now. Haha
I have some extra curricular activities under my belt. But they were quite a while ago. My family started having problems so I couldn't partake anymore. But I have some experience. 
The aqua regia part was in federal chemistry but it was from 10th grade.
I'll look up the SAT prep courses and stuff. Again, thanks for recommending Khan Academy.
Also, should I join some academy for the test of AKU?


----------



## Cancerian2000 (Nov 10, 2019)

Complexity said:


> There's around 20 people on the waiting list, or so I've heard. The initial letters were sent on Oct 11th and they had to sent their acceptance by Nov 1st. They sent the second batch of letters out (to the kids in the waiting list) around Nov 5th (I think)? Nov 18th is their deadline.


Do they usually send a third batch of letters too? 
Again, what are the odds of getting into the university from the waiting list?


----------



## Complexity (Mar 30, 2018)

FarwaKhan said:


> Complexity said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly youd be better off going through Yasrabs guide once to get an idea. The test is weird. There's 20 questions each of bio, chem, phy and 30 each of basic maths and science reasoning. The cut off last year was 67% overall. This year, however, you needed a 60% aggregate in chem phy and bio, and a 65% aggregate in maths and science reasoning.
> ...


Np
You still have time so make the most of it!
Imo, not really no. As I said, cover the SAT maths portion from any SAT book, it only takes a day or two. For the rest, your fsc syllabus would suffice, bas concepts clear rakho. You've prolly taken MCAT classes too so that should be of help too.


----------



## Complexity (Mar 30, 2018)

Cancerian2000 said:


> Complexity said:
> 
> 
> > There's around 20 people on the waiting list, or so I've heard. The initial letters were sent on Oct 11th and they had to sent their acceptance by Nov 1st. They sent the second batch of letters out (to the kids in the waiting list) around Nov 5th (I think)? Nov 18th is their deadline.
> ...


Check your pms.


----------



## Thor Stormbreaker (Aug 27, 2018)

Excuse my offtopicness but I just can't for the life of me figure out how to start a new thread on mobile. I've looked everywhere but I can't see an option to post. Help would be appreciated 🙂


----------



## Thor Stormbreaker (Aug 27, 2018)

Nevermind I figured it out


----------



## shaheerahmed (Dec 11, 2018)

Cancerian2000 said:


> Complexity said:
> 
> 
> > There's around 20 people on the waiting list, or so I've heard. The initial letters were sent on Oct 11th and they had to sent their acceptance by Nov 1st. They sent the second batch of letters out (to the kids in the waiting list) around Nov 5th (I think)? Nov 18th is their deadline.
> ...


Odds are usually high. Last year they sent an offer to a friend of mine who was initially rejected. I am assuming here they did after their waiting list had exhausted. But there is no guarantee. Good luck.


----------



## Bazish.khan1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Complexity said:


> FarwaKhan said:
> 
> 
> > Complexity said:
> ...


250 WORDS ESSAY????? Never heard that before. What do you think how important is its role in the selection process?🙄🙄


----------



## Complexity (Mar 30, 2018)

Bazish.khan1 said:


> Complexity said:
> 
> 
> > FarwaKhan said:
> ...


Not sure if you can even call it an essay. It's part of the extracurricular form and it's only for people who did their fsc/ A levels a year (or more) ago- basically repeaters. Otherwise you leave it blank.


----------



## shaheerahmed (Dec 11, 2018)

Complexity said:


> Bazish.khan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Complexity said:
> ...


The Essay is supposed to reflect on what you did in a year. If you wish I can send the stage 2 form image.


----------



## suff (Jul 13, 2019)

*AKU Would Like To Know More*

Can u plz msg me to your group thank you

Asif Rahat



sn13 said:


> Hey everyone! I gave the test last year and though I didnt make it in the final list. I learned a lot from my experience so I have created a group(messenger) for everyone applying to aku this year.I'll be sharing whatever material I have. If anyone of you is serious about AKU, pm me with your fb id and ill add you to the group.


----------



## amnach (May 4, 2020)

*AKU Test Relevance*

Hi, unfortunately I couldn't score well in my alvls like i got straights Cs in alvl and straight A's in o level , do you think theres any chance for me in applying to aku


----------



## eeman_ (May 3, 2020)

amnach said:


> Hi, unfortunately I couldn't score well in my alvls like i got straights Cs in alvl and straight A's in o level , do you think theres any chance for me in applying to aku


Hey! You need to fulfill the minimum criteria in order to be considered for admission. Unfortunately, that includes 3 Bs at A Level.


----------



## SAAD1122 (Jan 20, 2021)

*Waiting List*

I am on the waiting list. Do you think I have any chance to get accepted into AKU?


----------

